# tomcat: session-unabhängiges speichern



## kartoffelsack (15. Okt 2007)

Ich möchte in einer Tomcat-Application etwas session-unabhängig speichern.
Es soll sich aber genauso verhalten, wie wenn ich etwas in die Session speichere, außer dass es dauerhaft sein soll.
D.h. der container soll sich darum kümmern, dass die Daten beim runterfahren serialisiert und beim hochfahren wieder eingelesen werden. Im Gegensatz zu Session-Attributen, die ja gelöscht werden, wenn die Session ungültig wird, sollen diese Daten aber nie gelöscht werden. Außerdem sollen die Daten von jeder Session gelesen werden können.

Hatte eigentlich gehofft es gäbe eine Art Context-Attributes. Finde aber nix ...


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2007)

Wäre mir neu wenn das ginge..

Du kannst Context Parameter auslesen, aber setzen???


----------



## kartoffelsack (15. Okt 2007)

hm, ServletContext.setAttribute gibts schon. 

Nur bleibt das bei einem Tomcat neustart nicht erhalten ...

Was sind meine Alternativen?


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2007)

> Was sind meine Alternativen?


Nur die allzu offentsichtlichen:
1. DB
2. Objekte serialisieren


----------

